# μπράντα (η), παναπεί brand



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2010)

Αν ανοίξει κανείς τον 15τομο Δημητράκο θα διαβάσει:
*μπράντα* (η) (ιταλ.) δημ. η εξ οθόνης κρεμαστή κλίνη τού ναύτου, η αιώρα.​Η παραπάνω σημασία απαντά στον Καββαδία και σε ναυτικά λεξικά, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή που θα μας απασχολήσει εδώ. Εκείνο που θέλω να αναδείξω με τούτο το σημείωμα είναι η εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένη στη μαρκετινίστικη ζαργκόν χρήση τής λέξης *μπράντα* (ή, για να 'μαστε ακριβέστεροι, πρώτα δημιουργία και κατόπιν χρήση — καθότι μην φανταστείτε ότι οι μαρκετίαρ έχουν υπόψη τους το ιταλ. _branda_) για την απόδοση του αγγλ. _brand_.

Παρότι δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι έχω πλήρη εικόνα τού πώς λειτουργεί το μυαλό ενός μαρκετίαρ, πιστεύω ότι είναι εύλογο να θεωρήσουμε μια πανίσχυρη αναλογία με το αγγλ. _band_ που το λέμε _μπάντα_, οπότε και το _brand_ γίνεται _μπράντα_. Και μην μου αρχίζετε τώρα να λέτε ότι η λέξη _μπάντα_ μάς είχε ήδη έρθει από τα ιταλικά, διότι κανενός αμερικανοσπουδαγμένου μαρκετίστα το μυαλό δεν θα πάει εκεί. Κι άλλωστε, στη «μπάντα των εφέμ» χρησιμοποιούμε την προϋπάρχουσα λέξη για να της κοτσάρουμε μια σημασία που μας ήρθε απ' τα αγγλικά. Οπότε πλέον μπορούμε να πούμε και ότι:
*μπράντα* (η) η ταυτότητα ενός προϊόντος, υπηρεσίας ή εταιρείας· χρησιμοποιείται όχι μόνον για να διακρίνει απλώς ένα προϊόν κλπ από ομοειδή του, αλλά και για να το συνδέσει με μια συνολικότερη προσωπικότητα, αίσθηση, εικόνα και εμπειρία προκειμένου να το αναδείξει· ανάλογα με τη χρήση μπορεί να αποδοθεί και με τα: εμπορική επωνυμία, εμπορική ονομασία, εμπορική ταυτότητα, φίρμα, μάρκα [αγγλ. _brand_ + παραγ. τέρμα -_α_]
*ΧΡΗΣΗ* Η λέξη _μπράντα_ ανήκει στη ζαρκόν τού μάρκετινγκ, οπότε κατά κανόνα αποφεύγεται σε επίσημα κείμενα και σε εκείνα που απευθύνονται σε κοινό εκτός του κύκλου των μαρκετιστών. Βέβαια, εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι ο αγγλ. όρος _brand_ σημασιακά εξελίσσεται και εμπλουτίζεται διαρκώς, η λέξη _μπράντα_ έχει το ισχυρό πλεονέκτημα να την ακολουθεί λόγω συνάφειας. Επομένως είναι λογικό να αναμένουμε τη συνεχή διεύρυνση της χρήσης της και τελικά την εδραίωσή της, ιδίως αν λάβουμε υπόψη και ότι τα _φίρμα_ και _μάρκα_ δεν είναι δα και τίποτα εξαιρετικά καλύτερα (ή ελληνοπρεπέστρα, για τους έχοντες τις σχετικές ανησυχίες).​Παραδείγματα χρήσης:

Και για να γίνω πιο σαφής, εκτός από τα ΜΜΕ, βλέπουμε συνεχώς και σε πολλές αγορές (π.χ. κινητή τηλεφωνία, αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία, καλλυντικά, τρόφιμα κ.λπ.) την τάση να λανσάρουν σχεδόν «προσωποποιημένα» προϊόντα, και με επιλογές που να μπορούν να καλύψουν τα πολλά και διαφορετικά κοινά: έτσι, λοιπόν, ίσως θα πρέπει το κάθε μέσο να σκεφτεί τον εαυτό του ως μια ενιαία «μπράντα» που πρέπει να τη «διαθέσει» στις πέντε γενιές των αναγνωστών με τρόπους που ταιριάζουν στον καθένα. Η μπράντα είναι η ίδια, έχει τις αξίες της, και το μέσο χτίζει πάνω σε αυτές. Τι σημαίνει «Vogue»; Σημαίνει μόδα, την ανοίγεις και περιμένεις να δεις μόδα! Η γυναίκα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας θα διαβάσει το περιοδικό, ενώ οι νεαρές ενδεχομένως θα μπουν σε μπλογκ της «Vogue» για θα ενημερωθούν, ή ακόμα και σε forum για να σχολιάσουν! Η αξία του ονόματος όμως δεν αλλάζει! (Συνέντευξη της Ξένιας Κούρτογλου στο LIFO)
Το PFOA δεν χρησιμοποιείται στην κατασκευή σκευών που φέρουν την επωνυμία TEFLON. Η λέξη TEFLON είναι δηλαδή μπράντα και η συγκεκριμένη μπράντα δεν χρησιμοποιεί το PFOA. (Σύνδεσμος Ελληνικών Χημικών Βιομηχανιών)
Δημιουργούμε την Αττική ταυτότητα (μπράντα) και επιδοτούμε τα εξωστρεφή Αττικά προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες. Κερδίζουμε σε αναγνωρισιμότητα και έσοδα για την Περιφέρεια. (Προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα Βασίλη Κικίλια)
Κάποτε η Samsung ήταν μια από τις πιο φθηνές σε αξία προϊόντων εταιρείες, αλλά σήμερα τα καλά της μοντέλα δεν κοστίζουν και λίγο. Έχει γίνει πια κορυφαία μπράντα. (Περιοδικό Ήχος-Εικόνα)
Σχετικά νήματα:

branding = επωνυμοποίηση, καθιέρωση μάρκας / εμπορικής επωνυμίας
brand image


----------



## MelidonisM (Dec 5, 2012)

...Έλληνας μπίζνεσμαν έκλεισε συμφωνία για την εξαγωγή ελληνικού βιολογικού ελαιόλαδου στην Ελβετία. Στο παρά ένα της υπογραφής της συμφωνίας, ο Ελβετός συνεταίρος, του σκάει το παραμύθι.... «Κοίτα, η φίρμα, η συσκευασία και η εταιρεία πρέπει να είναι ελβετική!». Όταν ο Έλληνας έκπληκτος τον ρώτησε γιατί, ο Ελβετός του εξήγησε πως «το Greek product είναι καμένο». Οτιδήποτε Greek είναι αναξιόπιστο, ύποπτο, επίφοβο. (*“Hellenic”, η νέα εθνική μπράντα*)


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Εκεί, στο άλλο νήμα, έχουμε το *rebranding* και την _επανεπωνυμοποίηση_, η οποία, κατά την πρόβλεψη τού Earion, «προορίζεται να ζήσει μόνο ως γλωσσοδέτης».

Καλή η σκέψη πολλών με τα _Hellas_ και τα _Hellenic_, αλλά αυτό που πρέπει να αλλάξουμε δεν είναι το όνομά μας αλλά το προϊόν που παράγουμε. Αλλιώς, όσο θα κατεβαίνουμε στην κόλαση, τόσο θα βάζουν χωριστικό στις νέες μπράντες: _Hell-as, Hell-enic_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2012)

Πάντως, αν η ιστορία είναι όντως αληθινή, ο Ελβετός μάλλον δεν έχει επαφή με την αγορά. 
Ελαιόλαδο Ελβετίας; Από τις πλαγιές των Αλπεων; 
Για να συνοδεύει το Ελβετικό ουζάκι, τις ελβετικές ελιές Καλαμών και την ελβετική φέτα, με ολίγη γαρνιτούρα Τοτάλ της Φάγε;

Όσο και να λέμε ότι έχει χάσει την αξιοπιστία που δεν είχε ποτέ η φίρμα Ελλάδα, ορισμένα προϊόντα είναι συνδεδεμένα στο μυαλό του ξένου καταναλωτή με την Ελλάδα (το ελαιόλαδο δεν είναι ένα από αυτά).


----------



## Costas (Mar 17, 2016)

Εγώ άκουσα σήμερα, σαν σχόλιο στο "ταγάρι bag": "έχουμε έναν τόνο μεταμοντερνισμού στην μπράντα μας". Μετά μίλησε για εξπόρτερς και για "το μπραντ". Αλλά στην αρχή είπε "μπράντα".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2018)

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει υιοθετήσει *brand *= ονοματόσημο, εμπορικό όνομα, μάρκα.


----------

